# Upgraded Spoiler LEDs



## JMSinMD (Aug 28, 2022)

I just bought a 2002 Toyota Solara coupe and would be interested in upgrading the existing LEDS in my spoiler. Is there any reason that I shouldn’t do this?


----------



## hamhanded (Aug 29, 2022)

Interesting project, first I’ve heard of that. What’s the goal for your upgrade?


----------



## JMSinMD (Aug 29, 2022)

arrgh my eyes!! said:


> Interesting project, first I’ve heard of that. What’s the goal for your upgrade?


I haven’t kept up with the technology but it seems that that newer LEDs are brighter.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Aug 29, 2022)

JMSinMD said:


> I just bought a 2002 Toyota Solara coupe and would be interested in upgrading the existing LEDS in my spoiler. Is there any reason that I shouldn’t do this?


Yes.

Because:


JMSinMD said:


> I haven’t kept up with the technology but *it seems that that newer LEDs are brighter*


But the LEDs in the Solara's CHMSL were chosen by the manufacturer when they built the lamp assembly to comply with the requirements for a CHMSL. They knew how bright they were, having picked them, and designed a lamp around them. They designed the lamp to hit the required minima without exceeding any maxima. 

Putting in "brighter" LEDs means changing the original design, and the lamp may then exceed intensity maxima it never should have hit, rendering it noncompliant.

Also, the assembly was never meant to be dismantled, have parts removed and replaced, and put back together again. The lamp may start taking on water and may start failing electrically as well as photometrically. 

Don't do it.


----------

